# Toronto BSL Rally! (Photo Heavy!)



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Went out to support the bully breeds this morning ! A few MPP's are putting forth an effort to repeal the pitbull ban in Ontario, we'll know if it's going to be a public case by 6pm tonight!! There was a great turnout. There were people from all over Ontario and even someone from West Virginia!! Was anyone else there? I bumped into a few raw feeders and wondered a little bit lol! Anyway, here's some pics!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

And my personal favourite, this sweet girl and her cute little jammies :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like quite a few people - did the dogs have to be muzzled or was that the owner's choice?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

The current law says they have to be leashed and muzzled in public.

I'm SO glad to see a good turnout.. yet heartbroken to see all those beautiful pups in muzzles.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> The current law says they have to be leashed and muzzled in public.
> 
> I'm SO glad to see a good turnout.. yet heartbroken to see all those beautiful pups in muzzles.


Yep, especially since there are other breeds with no muzzles. i hope they repeal that law, for sure.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That is AWESOME! Wow, what a great turnout! Thank you, Bianca for doing your part to help end BSL! I live in Miami where we are currently trying to get the BSL thrown out so that pit bulls are no longer illegal. Unfortunately we don't get nearly that many people for our "peaceful protests". We probably had about 50-60 people last time. 

It was looking really good... there are two bills in Tallahassee that were looking good and had passed three groups of legislators already, but now there are a couple of senators that want the city of Miami to vote on whether or not to allow pit bulls to be legal. Which doesn't look so good (at least to me), because for the past 23 years (as long as we've had BSL against pit bulls) everyone has been taught to fear them... so I don't think we would get the majority vote. :/


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> That is AWESOME! Wow, what a great turnout! Thank you, Bianca for doing your part to help end BSL! I live in Miami where we are currently trying to get the BSL thrown out so that pit bulls are no longer illegal. Unfortunately we don't get nearly that many people for our "peaceful protests". We probably had about 50-60 people last time.
> 
> It was looking really good... there are two bills in Tallahassee that were looking good and had passed three groups of legislators already, but now there are a couple of senators that want the city of Miami to vote on whether or not to allow pit bulls to be legal. Which doesn't look so good (at least to me), because for the past 23 years (as long as we've had BSL against pit bulls) everyone has been taught to fear them... so I don't think we would get the majority vote. :/


I hope people see what they're supporting is media hysteria! If you continue with the peaceful protests, I'm sure people will soon see the light. The ban was repealed in Ohio a few days or weeks ago and that was a big deal at this rally this morning. There was a lot of people coming and going from the street as well and they were really interacting with all the peaceful protesters so even that is a step in the right direction. There is hope!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, especially since there are other breeds with no muzzles. i hope they repeal that law, for sure.


I think all the Ontario residents had their pits muzzled because of the law but people who came from other areas did not because I did see a few without them. I took pictures of the dogs I interacted with when I first got to the rally because my camera was dying so I couldn't get many of the other dogs!


----------



## BrooklinsFinest (Feb 24, 2012)

biancaDB said:


> I think all the Ontario residents had their pits muzzled because of the law but people who came from other areas did not because I did see a few without them. I took pictures of the dogs I interacted with when I first got to the rally because my camera was dying so I couldn't get many of the other dogs!


An that's the particular problem with the current legislation, nobody, not even dog lovers can properly identify Pitbulls! Ontario will not allow any pitbulls into the province no matter what. Canadians from outside Ontario cant even travel through the province with there pits. That is why Cesar Millan could not bring Junior to any of his Ontario shows, not that he didn't try.

Any dogs that you saw at the rally that were not muzzled were not Pitbulls! The small white one with the brindle patches was a 4 month old American Bulldog, The giant brown one with the cropped ears was a Cane Corso cross, and the other large brown dog pictured above is a Mastiff.

We need to end this crazy law and stop the senseless malicious killing spree of Dalton McGuinty, David Zimmer and their co-hearts


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

BrooklinsFinest said:


> An that's the particular problem with the current legislation, nobody, not even dog lovers can properly identify Pitbulls! Ontario will not allow any pitbulls into the province no matter what. Canadians from outside Ontario cant even travel through the province with there pits. That is why Cesar Millan could not bring Junior to any of his Ontario shows, not that he didn't try.
> 
> Any dogs that you saw at the rally that were not muzzled were not Pitbulls! The small white one with the brindle patches was a 4 month old American Bulldog, The giant brown one with the cropped ears was a Cane Corso cross, and the other large brown dog pictured above is a Mastiff.
> 
> We need to end this crazy law and stop the senseless malicious killing spree of Dalton McGuinty, David Zimmer and their co-hearts


It may not be possible to travel with them if your Cesar Milan considering he had attention brought to him but I'm SURE they were pitts that I saw without muzzles. They were people that were NOT residents in Ontario. I am aware that I posted a picture of a Mastiff and that all the dogs photographed aren't pits but like I said, my camera died! The law also states that any dog that "looks" like a bully breed can be taken away and put down so I think that's why people take precautions and muzzle

I've seen people with pitts at Fly Ball tournaments in Ontario. These people live in the province. It's risky and not a very smart idea considering the consequences they could face, but I think people's thought process is if they're isolated, they can avoid the law.

and at a BSL rally, I don't think people would be ratting out other dog owners for having a pitt without a muzzle on especially if they're not from this province (there were people from other Canadian provinces where pits are legal).


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Honestly, Ontario. BSL is ridiculous. How about some "responsible pet ownership" legislation?

One of the few reasons I'm glad I moved away from Toronto last fall was that here in BC, there is no BSL (yet...)


Looks like you had a great time at the rally, OP! Thanks for attending and for taking pics!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Honestly, Ontario. BSL is ridiculous. How about some "responsible pet ownership" legislation?
> 
> One of the few reasons I'm glad I moved away from Toronto last fall was that here in BC, there is no BSL (yet...)
> 
> ...


They're actually trying to do that! 

Heres the website and quote!

Support Hershey's Bill: Welcome

"We call for Bill 132 (aka the Pit Bull Ban) to be overturned and replaced with responsible legislation that promotes responsible ownership for all breeds, and places the blame where it clearly belongs, on irresponsible dog owners, animal abusers and those who participate in dog fighting or support it."


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

2 years ago my husband and I were walking along the habour front in Orillia with our 2 male boxers. We were there to support a dog walk for the human society to help raise funds and thought this would be an excellent outing  There was a huge turn out and we all had a blast. When the event was over my husband and I decided we would sit by the water and enjoy all the boats coming in while munching on some french fries. We start heading back to the parking area and we see Animal Control and assume they were there for the dog walk. Well all of a sudden the officer gets out of their car and yells at us to drop or leash!!! I looked around as I didnt think they were talking to me. Again they yelled drop your leash. I yelled back I certainly will not!!! The officer was annoyed by this point and was calling someone on the radio I assume for backup and yelled I wont ask you again now drop your leash! My husband starts to place his leash down and I grabbed it. I yelled I WILL NOT let my dogs loose in an unfamiliar area where they can get hit by traffic! By this point a cop car pulls up. I was so relieved to see the police............. by this time a crowd of ppl have gathered around us but still keeping their distance. I start to approach the cop and he places his hand on his gun and tells me to stay where I am and place my leash on the ground under my foot. My husband is as white as a ghost and I am in total shock. I asked what in the world do you think we have done?? The animal control says we have a "DANGEROUS BREED" that is not muzzled as per the law. By this time I laughed, which to be honest didnt help the situation but I just couldnt believe what I was hearing. I yelled back "THEY"RE BOXERS" Animal control said they had the right to seize my dogs and I had to prove that they were boxers. The crowd of ppl started joining in by this point, some of them were ppl involved in the dog walk. People were calling the AC and police idiots, some ppl were laughing others were concerned that we had dangerous dogs and here are my two idiots nubs a wiggling thinking this is super fun! Long story short, I did not hand over my dogs. I did not remove my hand from their leash. I think the cop realized that things could get out of control really quickly and came to his senses. He waved us over to his car and I refused to even speak to AC. I just so happened to have some business cards in my wallet and pulled one out for the cop. He actually brought my website up on his phone and said to AC that our dogs were indeed boxers. AC did not apologise, they got in their vehicle and left while the cop kept my business card and got slobbery kisses from both boys.

I am just lucky that I had those business cards with our website on them and that the cop showed up. I have heard of stories where ppl are walking down the street and their dog is taken away from them. Since they arent papered there is no way to prove breed and they do not accept DNA breed profiling either.

I think its ridiculous to a have a breed ban and I hope that it is overturned! OH! and since this incidence I rarely take my dogs out in public.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I wish I knew about this and I live in Toronto too lol, I would of definitely been apart of it.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> I wish I knew about this and I live in Toronto too lol, I would of definitely been apart of it.


It passed for a public reading so there will be another one soon I'll keep you posted!! :biggrin:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> 2 years ago my husband and I were walking along the habour front in Orillia with our 2 male boxers. We were there to support a dog walk for the human society to help raise funds and thought this would be an excellent outing  There was a huge turn out and we all had a blast. When the event was over my husband and I decided we would sit by the water and enjoy all the boats coming in while munching on some french fries. We start heading back to the parking area and we see Animal Control and assume they were there for the dog walk. Well all of a sudden the officer gets out of their car and yells at us to drop or leash!!! I looked around as I didnt think they were talking to me. Again they yelled drop your leash. I yelled back I certainly will not!!! The officer was annoyed by this point and was calling someone on the radio I assume for backup and yelled I wont ask you again now drop your leash! My husband starts to place his leash down and I grabbed it. I yelled I WILL NOT let my dogs loose in an unfamiliar area where they can get hit by traffic! By this point a cop car pulls up. I was so relieved to see the police............. by this time a crowd of ppl have gathered around us but still keeping their distance. I start to approach the cop and he places his hand on his gun and tells me to stay where I am and place my leash on the ground under my foot. My husband is as white as a ghost and I am in total shock. I asked what in the world do you think we have done?? The animal control says we have a "DANGEROUS BREED" that is not muzzled as per the law. By this time I laughed, which to be honest didnt help the situation but I just couldnt believe what I was hearing. I yelled back "THEY"RE BOXERS" Animal control said they had the right to seize my dogs and I had to prove that they were boxers. The crowd of ppl started joining in by this point, some of them were ppl involved in the dog walk. People were calling the AC and police idiots, some ppl were laughing others were concerned that we had dangerous dogs and here are my two idiots nubs a wiggling thinking this is super fun! Long story short, I did not hand over my dogs. I did not remove my hand from their leash. I think the cop realized that things could get out of control really quickly and came to his senses. He waved us over to his car and I refused to even speak to AC. I just so happened to have some business cards in my wallet and pulled one out for the cop. He actually brought my website up on his phone and said to AC that our dogs were indeed boxers. AC did not apologise, they got in their vehicle and left while the cop kept my business card and got slobbery kisses from both boys.
> 
> I am just lucky that I had those business cards with our website on them and that the cop showed up. I have heard of stories where ppl are walking down the street and their dog is taken away from them. Since they arent papered there is no way to prove breed and they do not accept DNA breed profiling either.
> 
> I think its ridiculous to a have a breed ban and I hope that it is overturned! OH! and since this incidence I rarely take my dogs out in public.


That is outrageous!! GOOD for you for standing your ground! I would be FUMING. I've heard the stories of peoples dogs being taken away too and I can't even imagine what that must be like ugh  I've seen people with AmStaffs here but I usually see them walking at night however the bulk of the pitts/ staffies I've seen were at some sort of indoor/ secluded outdoor dog sport where they're all welcome.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I am just lucky that I had those business cards with our website on them and that the cop showed up. I have heard of stories where ppl are walking down the street and their dog is taken away from them. Since they arent papered there is no way to prove breed and they do not accept DNA breed profiling either.


Good lord. It's scary to me, and not only because of the dogs, what kind of power law enforcement actually has. We as citizens used to have some rights; I'm not sure we do any more.


----------



## BrooklinsFinest (Feb 24, 2012)

BrittanyM said:


> I wish I knew about this and I live in Toronto too lol, I would of definitely been apart of it.


Supporting Cheri DiNovo In Removing All Aspects of BSL In Ontario | Facebook
Bring Back the Bulls - Repeal Ontario's Breed Specific Legislation
http://www.stopk9profiling.com/

All great sites that will let you know all of the info regarding BSL in Ontario and Bill 16


----------



## BrooklinsFinest (Feb 24, 2012)

biancaDB said:


> It may not be possible to travel with them if your Cesar Milan considering he had attention brought to him but I'm SURE they were pitts that I saw without muzzles. They were people that were NOT residents in Ontario. I am aware that I posted a picture of a Mastiff and that all the dogs photographed aren't pits but like I said, my camera died! The law also states that any dog that "looks" like a bully breed can be taken away and put down so I think that's why people take precautions and muzzle
> 
> I've seen people with pitts at Fly Ball tournaments in Ontario. These people live in the province. It's risky and not a very smart idea considering the consequences they could face, but I think people's thought process is if they're isolated, they can avoid the law.
> 
> and at a BSL rally, I don't think people would be ratting out other dog owners for having a pitt without a muzzle on especially if they're not from this province (there were people from other Canadian provinces where pits are legal).


Let me clarify for you one more time. There were no unmuzzled Pitbull's at the rally. As I said before, There was one American Bull Dog Puppy, a Mastiff, and a Cane Corso mix. As for flyball, agility or other show tournaments, the law states that as long as the dog has a recognized pedigree and is older than the ban they are allowed to compete in tournaments, but must be muzzled while in public at all other times. There no shame in being wrong or mistaken. I talked to each owner there with an unmuzzled dog.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Twoisplenty, that must have been pretty terrifying! What the hell was AC planning to do if you didn't drop the leash? Get the cop to shoot you? And meanwhile your "vicious pit bulls" would be running loose? What a bunch of idiots. I wondered about mixups because so many people can't seem to tell the difference between pit bulls and a zillion other breeds. It still amazes and infuriates me how many people in Ontario have illegal dogs and don't follow the laws or care because it hasn't been enforced so far, risking your dog like that is nuts imo. Hopefully the law gets overturned. When Ripley (brown brindle in my avatar) was still a foster I had interest in her from Canadians that had no idea the ban existed, neither did the HS here so it's a good thing they asked me to foster her although we obviously failed at that lol.


----------



## BrooklinsFinest (Feb 24, 2012)

If anyone on this forum would like to get involved and help out the cause by spreading the word on your favorite social media sites or by telling friends family and co-workers, here's a couple great resources to help get you started:

Bring Back the Bulls - Repeal Ontario's Breed Specific Legislation
Support Hershey's Bill: Welcome
Support Hershey's Bill: Welcome
Supporting Cheri DiNovo In Removing All Aspects of BSL In Ontario | Facebook
Fix the OSPCA - Police powers should be withdrawn from OSPCA authority
Log In | Facebook

It doesn't take much to help raise awareness, and sharing a story like Twoisplenty's is great start!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

biancaDB said:


> It passed for a public reading so there will be another one soon I'll keep you posted!! :biggrin:


That would be awesome, thanks!


----------

